

Microsoft CRM 2011 Beta - Uncle_Sam
http://offers.crmchoice.com/CRM2011Beta-Landing

======
Caligula
I think this can't be more than a showcase for silverlight. I run linux and
winxp so I cannot even try without the hassle of getting silverlight for xp.

